# Well, That didn't work!



## Twisted_Angel (Apr 23, 2007)

So much for the 100 gallon. I went to go get it, and, due to some very good advice that I got on from this forum, I tested it before I bought it. It started leaking about half-way full. So its back to square one and the 55 gallon. I have been informed by several people that my current plan is overstocked because angels require more room. Sooo.... I definately still want 2 blue rams and 2 gold rams, as well as 10 cories. Does anyone else have suggestions of what else to put in the tank if I don't go angels? OR could I just put in one angel as a centerpiece fish? Any suggestions would be helpful at this point. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## tophat665 (Sep 30, 2006)

Are you going to try to reseal the 100, or have you taken it back from whence it came already? You know what they say: Caulk is cheap, fishtanks cost money.  Seriously, though, pure silicone caulk, without fungicide, in a standard size tube for a caulking gun is uber-cheap, and caulk guns are only a couple of bucks. Visit your local home despot.


----------



## MattD (Apr 25, 2007)

A little more info on your CURRENT tank population would be helpful. You have how many angels? 

A shoal of 10+ Corys will look fantastic. Whether they are swimming or searching for food, they can be watched for hours.

Also, with a tank that spacious, consider getting some invertebrates. Some shrimp or a couple of non-prolific snails will add diversity to your tank for sure. Not to mention their low-maintenance needs and ability to instantly become the resident 'cleanup crew'.


----------



## Twisted_Angel (Apr 23, 2007)

I don't have a current tank, I am just playing with Ideas. I have kept guppies and goldfish before but have never done anything large-scale or complicated, and have never tried a community at all.

Thanks for the suggestion, tophat, but the tank was... grimy?? I don't know if thats the word. It looked contaminated. At any rate, I wouldn't keep fish in it regardless.


----------



## Enzo (Mar 25, 2007)

u have to get a clown loach


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Enzo said:


> u have to get a clown loach


Not in a 55 gallons. Clowns like the company of their own and unless the OP can upgrade the tank in a few years or be able to keep the 100 gallons, he can't.


----------



## tophat665 (Sep 30, 2006)

Twisted_Angel said:


> Thanks for the suggestion, tophat, but the tank was... grimy?? I don't know if thats the word. It looked contaminated. At any rate, I wouldn't keep fish in it regardless.


Is why God made bleach. 
I understand. I've seen my share of caked upon with grime and schmutz fishtanks for sale on craigslist. (Guy, wash the firkin thing and you can add like 25% to the price. Sheesh! People do not know what's good for them.)


----------



## MattD (Apr 25, 2007)

So, have you decided on what you're doing? Are you staying with the 55 gallon, or going deluxe with the 100? If you have the space I'd say go with the 100 gallon for sure.

Also, this store you bought it from, they didn't have any other 100g you could have exchanged for?


----------



## Twisted_Angel (Apr 23, 2007)

I didn't buy it at a store, i didn't buy it at all. A friend was going to give it to me if I wanted it. If Rob hasn't sold it or tossed it when I get a chance to call him, I will get it and attempt to clean and repair it. But for now, lets assume I am going to go with the 55.


----------



## mr.bojangles (Mar 11, 2007)

do a school of 15-35 of ur favourite tetras or rasboras... 15 if ther larger and going up im size to 30 for something like neons 

id do a school of 10 different coloured congo tetras


----------



## mr.bojangles (Mar 11, 2007)

but id still do 3 angels, 4 rams, 10 cories, and 6 red tetras


----------



## MattD (Apr 25, 2007)

I've always imagined that with a large tank, a school of very small, impressive shoaling fish (particularly neon or cardinal Tetras) would look surreal. Imagine 30 Cardinal swimming back and forth in a large school. Fantastic!


----------

